# Homestead on Craigslist- Ohio- New Lexington - SE OHIO



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Heres the link to the listing. On the listing there is a link to a slide show of photos. Check it out!! Nice homestead, out of my price range.
http://columbus.craigslist.org/reo/1362980778.html


----------

